# Bad ich!!!!!!



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

1. Size of tank?55

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia?
b. Nitrite?
c. Nitrate?
d. pH, KH and GH?
e. Test kit?

3. Temperature? 88

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)?fw

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6 weeks

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 1 African featherfin catfish 2 bala sharks had three but unfortunately one passed 3 spotted Cory 5 mollies a long loach that I never can remember name of and 4 mystery snails

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Camboda and moneywort 
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors?
Rocks ( quite a few caves built)
9. a. Filtration? Fluval 70 gallon
b. Heater? Adjustable for 55-70 gal

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used?
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Two 48" 6500k 10 hrs a day led moonlight an hour prior and after

11. a. Water change schedule? Once a week 
b. Volume of water changed? 12 gallons
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap
d. Water conditioner used? Can't remember
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Once a week

12. Foods? Omega one tropical flake bottom feed tabs freeze dried brine for treat
How often are they fed? Twice daily except mondays

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? White salty spots started on featherfin now moved to balas
b. Appearance of poop? Normal ( haven't seen featherfins)
c. Appearance of gills? Normal with white cysts

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? Yes
b. What meds were used? Just heat 

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I've been treating tank with heat for 48 hours now, should I keep up that treatment or change or maybe even add to it? I'm new to fish keeping and this is first outbreak so don't know exactly what to do, just what I've read on here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Bigdawg355 said:


> I've been treating tank with heat for 48 hours now, should I keep up that treatment or change or maybe even add to it? I'm new to fish keeping and this is first outbreak so don't know exactly what to do, just what I've read on here
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



It takes 2-3 days for the spots to start disappearing. Should all be gone by 5 days or so. You should start to see improvement imminently. Just maintain the temp for 2 weeks from when it got up to temp.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Have you seen any change after the 48 hours? It can take a while for the spots go away - as long as 10 days or more at the raised temperatures. And continue to treat for 3 or 4 days even after you see the last of the spots. Unfortunately you have salt sensitive fish and your plants won't appreciate it.

You might want to add an air stone to help oxygenation in the tank while the temp is that high. 

Hang in there and keep us posted. Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Romad said:


> Have you seen any change after the 48 hours? It can take a while for the spots go away - as long as 10 days or more at the raised temperatures. And continue to treat for 3 or 4 days even after you see the last of the spots. Unfortunately you have salt sensitive fish and your plants won't appreciate it.
> 
> You might want to add an air stone to help oxygenation in the tank while the temp is that high.
> 
> Hang in there and keep us posted. Oh and welcome to the forum.


 the featherfin is actually looking worse, he is my favorite. his spots have seemed to double and has a greenish color over his whole body.I have 2 air pumps and stones in the tank one for a 20 gal and one for a 50 gal, so I hope that would be enough. I am planning a 50% wc tonight to the extent of taking all the décor out to vacuum the majority of the gravel. And thanks for the welcome just wish it was a better circumstance.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I treated a featherfin at 88. I had a breakout in a 75 gallon - some of the fish I had gotten before I began with the mandatory heat treatments while new fish are in quarantine. So, I began treating at 86, which is the most common recommended temp. It's what I had been doing for the quarantine treatments for some time and worked perfectly. However, 86 did not work! So I did a little research and read about heat resistant strains, and I raised the temp to 88-89. That did the trick, and so from that point on I do 88 for the quarantine treatments. I hope your cat does as well as mine did.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope so too thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Should I just leave the heat or maybe add some quICK cure?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Patience  I think there's a good possibility that you will wake up tomorrow and see improvement. I would not add quick cure or anything else. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I hope so still gonna do a heavy vacuuming
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just heat! Featherfins are VERY resilient. I love mine too so I understand the concern. Heat is less stressful and more effective then any meds. I just had my clown loach in my 75community go throug that. Put the whole community through 1 1/2 weeks of 86-87f temps and all is good. Everyone took it well and it honeslty was off the loach in about 2-4 days but kept the heat to be safe. I would do the same if it were my featherfin..but I would putting the cat in QT just because his tank mates are a little more important to me.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I would but really new to fish keeping and don't have a qt as of yet, will be getting one very soon but won't be til next week probably
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

was just saying what I would do because that is avaiable to me..but even then to be safe I woud heat the main tank as well to be safe. Don't worry. They will all be fine. I did not qt my loach. He is super social and didn't wnt him more stressed seeing as stress caused his ich in the first place. ( I forgot to plug heater back in after water change for 24hrs and tank chilled too much). Keep us updated


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I'll give you all an update in the morning thanks to you all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

+1 to all the above advice. They got ya covered  just wanted to mention that just about any meds you would be tempted to use would be very harmful and most likely deadly to ur snails. 

Welcome to fishkeeping. Im pretty sure soon u will habe mts ( multiple tank syndrom) just like the rest of us!


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok so quick update, did the wc and vacuum last night everything seemed ok. Woke up early this morning to a lost bala and now my featherfin looks like he is peeling but still acting pretty much normal. And as far as MTS goes already got it ! Looking into a 75 gal but debating on a salt or fresh water setup. This time I'm going to take my time and really do research before any purchases. But I really want some angels too so maybe a third tank too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You can do salt water angels.. To consolidate your wish list lol. 
Sorry about your bala


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

True I could on a sad note I lost the featherfin 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Peeling didn't sound good... Not a symptom of ich so it's possible there's more going on.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

I was thinking it was just cause he was so infested
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

On a higher note the last bala is the only one showing signs and he looks better then last night
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

That's good to hear about the bala looking better. When my puffers got ich it stressed me out more than them i think lol. They made it through rather unscathed thankfully. 

As far as angels go, I have freshwater angels in my 75 gallon and i adore them. They have such personalities, but you really need a large tank for them and they are shoaling fish so atleast 5 is recommended. And they all should be purchased at the same time. I'll tell ya, I had 5 and I'm down to 3 because my female Jezabelle is so dominant that she literally bullied 2 of them to death. It seems the 3 remaining get along rather well. Definitely a hoot to watch. The seem so peaceful and docile until you see another fish encroaching on their territory lol. I'm also pretty positive that Jezabelle is solely responsible for 2 black neon tetras disappearance. And a platy.....

I'm getting ready to start a saltwater venture. I've been researching for months and months. It can be very expensive so make sure you are financially ready.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok guys everything seemed to be ok but now my only bala has a swollen eye? Not sure what this means and starting to worry
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

what are your current water conditions? as in most recent test readings? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Anything else about your tank look off? Even the smallest detail..? Also what temp is the water and how often are your water changes + what % change have you been doing ?


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

All the water conditions are good to excellent the temp has been fluctuating between 86&89 . Everything else looks normal even the ich spots look to be going away he only has a few spots left and nobody else in the tank seems to be showing signs of having it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

"good to excellent" is not really an answer - what are the actual numeric results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Don't remember off top of my head. I'll have to check again when I get home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

ZivaD said:


> "good to excellent" is not really an answer - what are the actual numeric results for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate?


Agreed - there is only one good number and that's 0 (for ammonia and nitrite)


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Nitrate is 0 nitrite 0 hardness 300 ph 8.5 alkalinity is 300 that's all I have available to test right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

The alkalinity was not that high when I tested yesterday neither was ph or hardness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

jaysee said:


> Agreed - there is only one good number and that's 0 (for ammonia and nitrite)
> Ammonia and nitrate and nitrite are all at 0
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> what are your current water conditions? as in most recent test readings? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? Anything else about your tank look off? Even the smallest detail..? Also what temp is the water and how often are your water changes + what % change have you been doing ?


Ok ammonia nitrate and nitrite are all at 0 hardness and alkalinity are 300 and ph is 8.5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Bigdawg355 said:


> Ok guys everything seemed to be ok but now my only bala has a swollen eye? Not sure what this means and starting to worry
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I came across some info that said a fish with a swollen eye is usually suffering from a bacterial infection. They will be best treated the penicillin, erythomycin or amoxicillin. Thought about ur fish when i read it and passing it on


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

NewFishFiend said:


> I came across some info that said a fish with a swollen eye is usually suffering from a bacterial infection. They will be best treated the penicillin, erythomycin or amoxicillin. Thought about ur fish when i read it and passing it on


Thank you for thinking bout me , and is it just the human stuff?how would administer it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Nah u get it at the fish store. They sell it with the ich treatments and what not. Just use as the directions state on the bottle and make sure u remove the carbon filter


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

NewFishFiend said:


> Nah u get it at the fish store. They sell it with the ich treatments and what not. Just use as the directions state on the bottle and make sure u remove the carbon filter


Oh ok I looked at a bunch of stuff today didnt see anything like that but ill look again. The bala is looking much better today eye is almost normal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NewFishFiend (Feb 21, 2013)

Well thats good. Im sure they will have it at ur lfs or even petsmart/petco. Just tell then u need n antibiotic for ur fish


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

All I have here is petco and pet smart I don't actually have a lfs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

The Balas eye is getting better? If so I'd be hesitant to treat but I'd wait for someone else to confirm. 
Also what test are you using? It sounds a little like test strips and if thats the case you'll need to get something else. Those can be highly innaccurate and ammonia needs to be tested. Get a liquid test kit for more accurate results.


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> The Balas eye is getting better? If so I'd be hesitant to treat but I'd wait for someone else to confirm.
> Also what test are you using? It sounds a little like test strips and if thats the case you'll need to get something else. Those can be highly innaccurate and ammonia needs to be tested. Get a liquid test kit for more accurate results.


. Yes the balas eye is almost back to normal, and ya I am using test strips I have tested the ammonia it's at 0
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigdawg355 (Jun 24, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> The Balas eye is getting better? If so I'd be hesitant to treat but I'd wait for someone else to confirm.
> Also what test are you using? It sounds a little like test strips and if thats the case you'll need to get something else. Those can be highly innaccurate and ammonia needs to be tested. Get a liquid test kit for more accurate results.


Does ich live if things are air dried for a couple days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

